# For us "more mature" riders.... aches and pains, what do you do?



## Nigeyy (5 Sep 2016)

OK for us more mature folks, it's noticeable that as you get older, those aches and pains start to, well, not go away as quickly, or even appear where they didn't used to. I've been noticing this more and more.... the aches and stiff joints that don't go away. I'm in my early 50's, cycle 3-5 times a week with a mixture of on and off road, and I'm at a stage where I have an almost non-stop low level muscle aching and stiff joints.

It's been suggested I take an anti-inflammatory -ibuprofen (https://www.drugs.com/ibuprofen.html) after a ride, but I'm reticent; I'm of the opinion that unless you really need some medication, you don't take it. While you could argue you need something if you have aches and pains, I'd also argue they aren't stopping me from doing stuff and are manageable. However, I would like to feel less achy!

So the question is: what do you do to manage aches and stiff joints? Any reasonable dietary adjustments (should add I'm vegan but no problems based on my bloodwork) or anything else that you've found work? I'd rather not take a medication route (but would if necessary).


----------



## Roadrider48 (5 Sep 2016)

Every now and then I have to have a day or two off the bike to recover.
I just accept it.
Sorry that doesn't help you, but that's what I do.


----------



## steve50 (5 Sep 2016)

I combine weight training at home with cycling. When I started picking up the dumbells after a twenty eight year break from weight training. The aches and pains were pretty bad initially but with regular training sessions and cycling I am now probably fitter than I have been for a great many years and totally pain free even after long rides .
So my answer would be exercise as well as cycling to keep the muscles and joints moving and supple.
edit; By the way I am fifty eight years old.


----------



## T4tomo (5 Sep 2016)

I strained my calf playing hockey on Wed night. Very tender on th and Fri, despite ice and ibuprofen gel. Rode 60 odd miles.on Saturday (long standing arrangement I didn't want to cancel and pressing the pedal wasn't aggravating it).
By Saturday evening I couldn't feel any pain at all, cycling had cured it.

Doesn't really answer your question, but I guess I'm saying just carry on and ignore the odd niggle.


----------



## Oldfentiger (5 Sep 2016)

I find that cycling is therapy in itself. I have more aches and pains if I'm off the bike for any length of time.
A couple of examples:
Went to the doctor to ask about my chronic hip pain. He asked me if I would like to have a hip replacement, When I declined he prescribed me ibuprofen.
Started cycling regularly and the hip pain has gone.
Went to the doctor to ask about my wheezy breathlessness. Had some tests and was diagnosed mild asthma. Came out with a ventilator.
I persevered with the hills around here, am breathing better and have chucked the ventilator away.
I've had 3 weeks off the bike to recover from a shoulder operation, and started getting twinges from the hip again.
Fortunately the shoulder op was more straightforward than anticipated, so was able to get on the bike again last week. Hip pain gone again.
I'll be 64 next month btw.
I've been cycling regularly for a couple of years now and I feel fitter now than I have for 20 years.


----------



## mjr (5 Sep 2016)

I'd try the anti-inflammatory and if it helps, try to figure out what was causing the inflammation. It might be incurable but could be environmental. I'm not that old yet but is "an almost non-stop low level muscle aching and stiff joints" really usual for over-50s?


----------



## steve50 (5 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> I'd try the anti-inflammatory and if it helps, try to figure out what was causing the inflammation. It might be incurable but could be environmental. I'm not that old yet but is* "an almost non-stop low level muscle aching and stiff joints" really usual for over-50s*?



No.


----------



## Spud Murphy (5 Sep 2016)

Nigeyy said:


> OK for us more mature folks, it's noticeable that as you get older, those aches and pains start to, well, not go away as quickly, or even appear where they didn't used to. I've been noticing this more and more.... the aches and stiff joints that don't go away. I'm in my early 50's, cycle 3-5 times a week with a mixture of on and off road, and I'm at a stage where I have an almost non-stop low level muscle aching and stiff joints.
> 
> It's been suggested I take an anti-inflammatory -ibuprofen (https://www.drugs.com/ibuprofen.html) after a ride, but I'm reticent; I'm of the opinion that unless you really need some medication, you don't take it. While you could argue you need something if you have aches and pains, I'd also argue they aren't stopping me from doing stuff and are manageable. However, I would like to feel less achy!
> 
> So the question is: what do you do to manage aches and stiff joints? Any reasonable dietary adjustments (should add I'm vegan but no problems based on my bloodwork) or anything else that you've found work? I'd rather not take a medication route (but would if necessary).


I've always found a good rub down with an oily nurse works for me!


----------



## User269 (5 Sep 2016)

Assuming you have nothing medically diagnosable, the main thing is to stretch regularly. You can do these yourself at home or join a Pure Stretch class (Mrs Whiskywheels runs one) or try pilates, yoga or massage therapy. Some of the main stretches can be found here. 

You may find dietary changes or supplements such as Glucosamine are helpful, but these are more of a long term strategy.
Ibuprofen helps, but isn't ideal for taking on a regular daily basis. Whisky is a short term but enjoyable remedy.

I suffer from aches and stiff joints, and also some arthritic changes in some areas. I find stretching and not being still for too long resolves most of these issues, otherwise I soon start to feel tight hamstrings, lower back pain, and stiff neck and shoulders.


----------



## Crackle (5 Sep 2016)

You need to be more proactive to stay active. In the last few years I have incorporated stretching, rolling and self-massage into my routine. If I have an ache I actively tackle it because it won't just go away. Saying that I have begun to notice that impact sports, like running, hurt more and I don't think there's much to be done for that, it's just the process of thinning cartilage and stiffer joints even with a warm up.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Sep 2016)

I would have thought "early 50's" was too young for this to be the reason. Check the diet once again as Veganism is a tricky one to follow and it is possible that you are missing something and you may need a supplement Humidity can effect joints as can cold, perhaps try a heating embrocation but keep away from soft tissue. Stretching would help as would a soak in the bath and massage.


----------



## Spinney (5 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> I'd try the anti-inflammatory and if it helps, try to figure out what was causing the inflammation. It might be incurable but could be environmental. I'm not that old yet *but is "an almost non-stop low level muscle aching and stiff joints" really usual for over-50s? *





steve50 said:


> No.



Another 'no' from a mid-50s

Ask your GP for advice?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Sep 2016)

I like to take a long hot bath, or have a good long sweat in a hot sauna.

Regular stretching or yoga will make you more supple.


----------



## ayceejay (5 Sep 2016)

You don't say what else you do besides ride a bike. If you are or were a professional sports player or dancer - that is someone who uses their body a lot - in extreme conditions this could be the cause


----------



## DaveReading (5 Sep 2016)

I find a hot bath with Epsom salts after a hard or long ride helps.


----------



## Sharky (5 Sep 2016)

You don't say how many hours you are riding or how intense the rides are.
I'm a great believer in "less is more". My rides very rarely exceed 25 miles, but I am out 3 or 4 times a week, including the weekly club 10 and although the 10's have now finished for the year, will be keeping up the rides throughout the cold months. Still get aches & pains, but the shorter rides are easier to recover from. Wouldn't claim to be "mature", but certainly of a vintage age (66)


----------



## Glenn (5 Sep 2016)

After short rides, less than 10 miles, I'm having problems with Peroneal and Achillies tendonitis in my right ankle, acupuncture which has been successful in the past has had no effect this time. I'm now waiting to see a physio to see what they have to say.


----------



## screenman (5 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> Another 'no' from a mid-50s
> 
> Ask your GP for advice?



Another no from a 60 year old.

Having said that I used to kayak quite a bit, so yesterday I decided to for a 2 hour paddle with a local club. I know now that maybe a 35 year gap a tad long. The lower back pain was enough to stop me doing my norm morning swim, the Pimms seems to be making it better now though.


----------



## fossyant (5 Sep 2016)

Magnesium and Vitamin D helps. Ibuprofen is fine as long as you aren't taking loads, i.e. constantly. If after a ride, I'd suggest with a glass of milk to line the stomach.

I'm on co-codamol 2-3 times a day at present now I'm returning to a 'normal' routine. This is excluding any exercise at present as it's too much strain on my back.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Sep 2016)

Ibuprofen or deep freeze help little aches.
If it gets worse just pay a visit to the osteopath to sort things out


----------



## doog (5 Sep 2016)

Nigeyy said:


> It's been suggested I take an anti-inflammatory -ibuprofen (https://www.drugs.com/ibuprofen.html) after a ride, but I'm reticent; I'm of the opinion that unless you really need some medication, *you don't take it.* While you could argue you need something if you have aches and pains, I'd also argue they aren't stopping me from doing stuff and are manageable. However, I would like to feel less achy!



I agree..dont fall into that trap. Since cutting Ibuprofen for back issues and general aches and pains my blood pressure has dropped and my Tinnitus has gone . Both crept up on me.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (5 Sep 2016)

I'm only early / mid 40s but I often get low level soreness and / or a bit of stiffness after exercise, especially if I do something every day or even every other day. Usually it's my legs and occasionally my lower back that feel it. 
Like @Dayvo and @DaveReading I find a hot bath helps if the soreness is significant, and I also find a little rub with some Tiger Balm can help recovery. Nothing quite beats two days rest though, combine a bath, a rub down, and a good rest and you'll be feeling much better.


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Sep 2016)

Just want to say thanks for all the replies; clearly some things to think about.

First, I've got to admit I'm notoriously unsupple, always have been, and I think I'm going to try stretching exercises..... I'm also notoriously bad about forgetting to do them though! Secondly, I used to do weights but got out of the habit, I think I need to get back in the habit.

Finally, it's interesting there are replies from my more mature brethren saying that non-stop soreness isn't the norm; I just figured it was. Next time I see my GP I'll ask.


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Sep 2016)

Oh how I wish I was a professional sports player, but alas no! 



ayceejay said:


> You don't say what else you do besides ride a bike. If you are or were a professional sports player or dancer - that is someone who uses their body a lot - in extreme conditions this could be the cause


----------



## Kajjal (6 Sep 2016)

It is worth looking at your bike setup as this can cause various aches and pains if not quite right.


----------



## Nigeyy (6 Sep 2016)

That's a very good point -but this happens whether I'm cycling, running, or just generally doing something physical (helped my neighbours move over the weekend, and I can feel it!). My top culprit at the moment is flexibility -am really going to try more stretching exercises.

I was also googling this and I might also try cumin or ginger, just because it's a very easy thing to try.



Kajjal said:


> It is worth looking at your bike setup as this can cause various aches and pains if not quite right.


----------



## Saluki (6 Sep 2016)

I take glucosamine, chondroitin and MSM in one handy capsule. Helps my achey bits no end.


----------



## snorri (6 Sep 2016)

Slightly off topic, but just to lighten things up a little.
I give my 80+ year old cousin in Canada a call on the 'phone now and again and earlier this year was telling her I had to acknowledge that I am now in that age group where I find myself meeting friends and the topic of conversation invariably turns to health matters. Oh yes, she said but I have one group of friends where there is a strict rule of no more than two minutes for health matters then on to something lighter.
Last time we chatted she was quoting some old geezer who had told her "This business of getting old, it's tough it's no job for softies.


----------



## slowmotion (6 Sep 2016)

I find that rehydrating with yellow beer after a ride helps enormously.


----------



## Ian H (6 Sep 2016)

I do some walking between rides – it helps to be on the edge of fine countryside. Gentle riding between the more arduous stuff also helps. 
I should also pay tribute to my physio.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Sep 2016)

mjr said:


> is "an almost non-stop low level muscle aching and stiff joints" really usual for over-50s?


Another no from me (50+) with an active job, cycling an average 50 miles a week.
Some arthritis too 
Of course after a hilly 60 miles my legs will be jelly like, but I'm normally ok next day.


----------



## dave r (10 Sep 2016)

I'm in my mid sixties and in good shape, if I get any aches or pains its usually my back, I went to my doctor and he said I'd worn my back out and prescribed painkillers.


----------



## Roxy641 (10 Sep 2016)

No major problems (yet), but when I've had a particuarly difficult ride, a nice warm shower sooths my back and then have a early night.
Usually fine after that.


----------



## Katherine (10 Sep 2016)

I'm also in my mid fifties. And yes, there are more aches and pains, more post ride stiffness and recovery time. I've also done more miles in the last 4 years than in the rest of my life put together.

Things that I've learnt to do.

Take glucosamine.
Go to Pilates.
Alter your position on the bike from time to time.
Pre and post ride stretches have become absolutely crucial.. Even a few neck rolls and hip flexer stretches on long rides when I stop for fuel and comfort breaks.

edit. Your point about being a vegan makes it extremely important that you have enough protein after your rides as it is important in muscle recovery.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2016)

I should do Pilates @Katherine. physio told me after I pulled a muscle in my back.
Never got round to do a class yet


----------



## Slick (10 Sep 2016)

Most people wouldn't recognise me now. I did a lot of damage to my back, neck and shoulders after years of a very physical job. I had to visit a chiropractor twice a week just to try and get through the week. It became obvious, after 2 years of treatment that it wasn't going to get any better. I changed jobs, and now the heaviest thing I lift is my dinner. I was still suffering a bit of pain, and could be very stiff. A friend recommended Pilates, and at first I couldn't stop laughing but I was eventually convinced to give it a go. It's still early days, but a lot of the pain has gone. And the range of movement is increasing, all be it slightly. I would give it a try if I was you. It can make a huge difference.


----------



## Drago (10 Sep 2016)

Naproxen. Alcohol. Probably best not at the same time though.


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I should do Pilates @Katherine. physio told me after I pulled a muscle in my back.
> Never got round to do a class yet


I can't recommend it highly enough. It should be on the NHS! Best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Roadrider48 (13 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> I can't recommend it highly enough. It should be on the NHS! Best thing since sliced bread


I've heard that's good aswell.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> I can't recommend it highly enough. It should be on the NHS! Best thing since sliced bread


Like sliced bread, it makes me fart. 

I take ibuprofen and carry on. I've read enough to think stretching before or after is a waste of time. Certainly doesn't help with my arthritic joints.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Like sliced bread, it makes me fart.
> 
> I take ibuprofen and carry on. I've read enough to think stretching before or after is a waste of time. Certainly doesn't help with my arthritic joints.


I've got arthritis, taking that glutam(cannot spell it) helps a lot, but you need to wait a few months to notice a difference.
The stretching, if you can be bothered to do it, helps for stiff muscles.
Of course for a sedate poodle stretching is an overkill, but I find it helps after an intense ride, just 10 minutes of it is enough.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (13 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I've got arthritis, taking that glutam(cannot spell it) helps a lot, but you need to wait a few months to notice a difference.
> The stretching, if you can be bothered to do it, helps for stiff muscles.
> Of course for a sedate poodle stretching is an overkill, but I find it helps after an intense ride, just 10 minutes of it is enough.


I take a cod liver oil and glucosamine capsule every day. Though there is little scientific / clinical evidence to support my doing so.
I used to stretch. Before and after. Made no difference. The thing I find most beneficial after an intense ride or run, is a much less intense ride or run.


----------



## Slick (13 Sep 2016)

Ha ha, very good.


----------



## Katherine (13 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Like sliced bread, it makes me fart.
> 
> I take ibuprofen and carry on. I've read enough to think stretching before or after is a waste of time. Certainly doesn't help with my arthritic joints.




I have found doing some stretching of the hip flexers before a ride, even just a couple of times on each side stops me getting pains post ride. I was waking up in the night with hip pain. 


Neck and shoulder rolls are helping with neck and shoulder stiffness during rides. 

Farting (not me) in Pilates is just one of those things and is ignored by the rest of the class. 

Pilates really helps with core strength and so gives you better support and posture including on the bike.


----------



## dave r (19 Sep 2016)

Katherine said:


> I have found doing some stretching of the hip flexers before a ride, even just a couple of times on each side stops me getting pains post ride. I was waking up in the night with hip pain.
> 
> 
> Neck and shoulder rolls are helping with neck and shoulder stiffness during rides.
> ...



Its the same with yoga, some stretches and poses force the air out.


----------

